# PNU, Saudi Arabia



## lthorley (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone have the semester dates for the university? I am due to start work next week and want to arrange holidays. I cannot get a response directly.


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

lthorley said:


> Does anyone have the semester dates for the university? I am due to start work next week and want to arrange holidays. I cannot get a response directly.


Send me your email address and i'll email you their academic calendar, its got all the holiday dates


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

I was offered a position with PNU yesterday. Can you please post the schedule or PM me? I'm waiting for contract info now.


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

Hols: - Eid Al-Adha 10th Oct - 22nd Oct

Semester break 12th Jan - 16th Jan - 19th Jan

Semester breas 20th March - 30th March

and summer break starts 6th June till end of Aug


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry Jan break is 16th - 26th


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Really appreciate it. 

Also, how timely are they about getting contract offers out?


----------



## kriz (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure.....sorry

It took me 6 months, from the first time I was interviewed to getting my visas and booking tickets.


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow. That's a long process. I'm hearing 6-8 weeks. Did you come from USA, UK, Canada, Ireland, Oz, NZ or South Africa?


----------



## Bioesl (Dec 3, 2013)

*Pnu visa issues!*

Hi all, 

I have also received a job offer from PNU.

I have signed the offer letter, contract and filled in other admin paperwork (August/September time). For the past 2 months I have been waiting for a visa .

I would love to hear from other people, why is it taking so long?

I have been so positive and patient, but my circumstances have changed and now I really need to decided whether to continue with this process of not knowing when I will get a visa or look elsewhere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Getting a work visa is pretty tough at the moment because of the Saudization and the crackdown on illegal workers. There is a rumor going around that the ministry of foreign affairs isn't handing out new work visa at the moment. I'm not sure if that is 100% true, but it is definitely not easy to get a work visa right now.


----------

